# Summer Vacation



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay,

I'm planning my summer vacation, with my sister to Montreal this time. We're planning to rent a condo and not rent a car, so we're wondering what are some good spots to see either in Vieux-Montreal or downtown. I'm not interested in re-enacting the Lost Weekend (we'll be there a week) and I doubt I'll be attending any strip clubs or drinking a bottle of GG in one sitting.

Does anybody have any suggestions for daytime and nighttime activities. We'll either be staying in Little Italy or Vieux-Montreal. I speak very basic French as does my sister. I'm interested in museums and nightclubs, so if you have any suggestions I'd be interested.

Regards,

Thomas


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

I think you'll have very little trouble with the language. Most Montrealers speak some English (case in point, moi). Especially in hotels and restaurants.

Little Italy sounds like a rather odd spot to go spend a week. It's a bit out of the way. Old Montreal (or even the downtown core) sounds like a more logical choice quite frankly. If interested, you can take the subway and spend an afternoon/evening in Little Italy and visit the shops and cafes in that area.

In terms of what there is to see, there usually are all kinds of festivals (eg Jazz, comedy, etc.) it depends what week you're coming.

I'd say, get a hold of a Montreal travel book (or if you're a member of CAA the CAA book for the province) see what's of interest to you and ask questions here. 

I don't know about condos for rent, but there must be suites types hotels at the very least.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Most interesting,

A lot of the condo's we'd looked at were in Little Italy. I've been to Montreal before as a student (conferences at McGill) and ended up ditching an afternoon of lectures to go walk through Old Montreal. I definitely wouldn't mind renting a condo in Old Montreal (Vieux-Montréal). I guess I'll look for options aside from Little Italy. Something that intrigued me was Jean-Talon market, but I'm sure we can hop in a cab from the downtown and head there for a day. 

I'm more interested in the museums, while my sister who may be accompanied by her husband is more interested in nightlife. 

As for why a condo and not a suite? I'm looking at all the options, but right now a condo seems more practical for a weeklong visit. But it is good to know that Little Italy is out of the way, so we can book for somewhere downtown or in Old Montreal.

I do remember going to Orchid and being hit on by drunken girls. Is it still open? 

Thomas


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Canadian said:


> I speak very basic French as does my sister.


Almost everyone in Montreal, particularly those who work in shops, restaurants, and museums, speak English and French equally well. But they will always greet you in French - when they say "bonjour," you say "hello" and they'll switch to English immediately. Say "bonjour" back to them, and they not only won't speak English but they'll be irritated that you indicated you speak French.

In France, it's the opposite - you try to speak French, and if you don't do it well they'll start speaking English.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Canadian, Jean-Talon market is accessible by subway (Jean-Talon station).

Mike61 is actually right that most people that works with the public will have enough knowledge of English. I'm not sure they'd be annoyed that you'd try to answer in French though, but that may be.

I'm unfortunately not really into nightlife I'm afraid. Crescent Street is a hopping place, but for more of a francophone flare to things there's St-Laurent north of Sherbrooke St. (south of Sherbrooke is rather seedy) and St-Denis north of de Maisonneuve that have all kinds of cute restaurants and bars (St-Denis is next to a university so it's a younger crowd).

As far as museums go, there's a number of museums, it just depends what your into. The arts one (Musée des beaux arts) often has interesting seasonabl exhibits.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Mike61 is actually right that most people that works with the public will have enough knowledge of English. I'm not sure they'd be annoyed that you'd try to answer in French though, but that may be.


The friend who gave me that advice originally said he went into an art gallery - the saleslady said "bonjour," he said "bonjour" back, and looked around. She came up to him and said something in French, and he looked at her like he was an idiot. So she said in Engliah, "There is more art DOWNSTAIRS!" and turned on her heel.

This friend was with me on my first trip to Montreal. Everywhere we went, I observed this firsthand, because my friend for some reason never followed his own advice.

I've met a lot of people in shops who are native English speakers, but have to learn French to get by in Montreal. It's funny hearing them switch from Quebec French to a heavily accented English from Toronto, or Brooklyn, or the West Village...


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Unless it's been changed, by law they are required to first address you in French. What I always do is start out by asking, in French, if they speak English and I've never had a problem.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

I doubt very much that language will be a barrier to an enjoyable vacation.

Obviously, some people will be friendlier than others, no matter what the spoken language. If it happens that you interact with someone that's rude, don't let that reflect on everyone you meet.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Jack,

That is excellent advice. While I can order a meal or a drink in French, I cannot converse at length in French. However, on my last visit there, many people would reply to my query if they spoke English (parlez vous anglais, madame?) in English even if only to state that they didn't speak English. 

Canada is a wonderful place in that wherever you go, people speak a variety of languages both French, English and other tongues. For us, it's a recognition that we are a multi-ethnic society and one language does not belong to one area. Rather, both languages are part of a shared and common history.

Thomas


----------

